# Need help connecting an ipod to system



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

hey all, I'm looking into this system or one like it
http://www.circuitcity.com/ccd/productDetail.do?oid=208702&WT.mc_n=4&WT.mc_t=U&cm_ven=COMPARISON%20SHOPPING&cm_cat=GOOGLE&cm_pla=DATAFEED->PRODUCTS&cm_ite=1%20PRODUCT&cm_keycode=4
the thing is that I need to put my ipod about 20 feet away from the reciever. so my question is can I use the usb port to hook up an ipod dock(not the one provided. one from apple that uses a usb cable).
or do I need to use an ipod dock that uses rca connections. the only drawback to them is that you need a wall plug to charge it. that's why a usb connection would be ideal. well any help would be great. thanks


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: iPod HELP!!!!!!*

The Philips unit has a USB input so you should be able to use your Apple iPod cable.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: iPod HELP!!!!!!*

You'll need a good cable to go 20ft. Even then you may experience problems. The USB standard for high speed transfer gives the cable a 5m limit (~16ft). You can get around that limit by using two 10ft cables with a powered hub in the middle. The other alternative is using an active cable. The first method would probably be best in your case since then you could run a normal USB cable to the hub from the Phillips then an Apple USB cable to the iPod (since the iPod uses a proprietary connector).


----------

